# How far are you driving ?



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

1) How far are you all driving to your WH/FC ?
2) How far are you driving during your individual blocks of time 2, 3 or 4 ?
3) What region are you working in?

I'm pretty close to my center, about 15 minutes ... My 4hr blocks are about 15-25 miles, center to the end of my deliveries ... That same 4hr block usually takes me about 3hrs ... Delivering out of Seattle region, Kent WH/FC.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

What's your answer for #3?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> What's your answer for #3?


_*Updated: *Delivering out of Seattle region, Kent WH/FC._


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

4.5 to FC

20-45 miles per 3hr block


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

1) 8.5 miles
2) I only accept 4 hour blocks and on average they are about 25 miles from WH to last delivery.
3) Delivering out of Miami Gardens WH. Delivery zones are usually in Ft. Lauderdale area.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> 4.5 to FC
> 
> 20-45 miles per 3hr block


What region are you delivering from


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

1) I'm about 15 minutes from my warehouse. Not sure how many miles that'd be. 
2) Mine usually are about 25-30 per block. 
3) I'm delivering out of las Vegas


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

1) 23 miles from my primary WH
2) About 10 - 15 on average, sometimes it's less if I'm doing downtown or around it. But it shoots up to about 50 , during a 2 hour if I get a far south route.
3) South Seattle


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ubercal said:


> 1) 23 miles from my primary WH
> 2) About 10 - 15 on average, sometimes it's less if I'm doing downtown or around it. But it shoots up to about 50 , during a 2 hour if I get a far south route.
> 3) South Seattle


Do you deliver out of SODO or Georgetown?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Just for reference, yesterdays Prime Now:
1: 30 miles from WH (43 miles home, usually closer)
2: 246 miles in four 2 hr blocks, 19 stops
3: Tampa/St Pete


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Just for reference, yesterdays Prime Now:
> 1: 30 miles from WH (43 miles home, usually closer)
> 2: 246 miles in four 2 hr blocks, 19 stops
> 3: Tampa/St Pete


Can you tell me the logistics of your first pickup thru your last drop off ... For example, pickup 1 2hr block 2 stops ... Then back to WH for second 2hr block etc.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> Can you tell me the logistics of your first pickup thru your last drop off ... For example, pickup 1 2hr block 2 stops ... Then back to WH for second 2hr block etc.


Not positive but I think it was 5, 5, 5, 4.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> 4.5 to FC
> 
> 20-45 miles per 3hr block


Same here in Illinois Lisle dch.



UberPasco said:


> Just for reference, yesterdays Prime Now:
> 1: 30 miles from WH (43 miles home, usually closer)
> 2: 246 miles in four 2 hr blocks, 19 stops
> 3: Tampa/St Pete


That's crazy... That's too many drive miles. But small number of stops so that's not too bad I guess.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> That's crazy... That's too many drive miles. But small number of stops so that's not too bad I guess.


 Normally I will decide whether it would be 'worth it' to pick up another block based on whether I am closer to home or WH. And while yesterday was abnormal, it wasn't far off of my avg 25 mph. BUT I am at $213 with tips.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Normally I will decide whether it would be 'worth it' to pick up another block based on whether I am closer to home or WH. And while yesterday was abnormal, it wasn't far off of my avg 25 mph. BUT right now I am at $181 with 2 block worth of tips to be accounted for.


That's awesome. How do you get tips? I don't think we get tips here for Flex here in Illinois. Chicagoland area that is.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> That's awesome. How do you get tips? I don't think we get tips here for Flex here in Illinois. Chicagoland area that is.


That's because you drive logistics

UberPasco drives prime now. He has more miles because he shuttles back and forth to the warehouse but the tips are helpful in the extra amount he spends on gas.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> That's because you drive logistics
> 
> UberPasco drives prime now. He has more miles because he shuttles back and forth to the warehouse but the tips are helpful in the extra amount he spends on gas.


Which @ 47 MPG is negligible.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Do you deliver out of SODO or Georgetown?


SODO


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Way too many miles here for Prime now. Comes out to around $1/mile on average.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

*1) How far are you all driving to your WH/FC ?*
i have a warehouse less then 5min away from my apartment. but i think that might just an amazon prime now warehouse. 
the one i go to to deliveries is literally across town 21miles (25min) from my apartment.

*2) How far are you driving during your individual blocks of time 2, 3 or 4 ?*
monday i had a 4hours block (830a-1230p) delivery area was 23miles from the warehouse. all packages were in the same subdivison. i finished an hour early. so $72 for about 2.5hours of delivery no complaints. 
yesterday also 4hours shift. arrived at warehouse late didnt leave there till around 930a
deliveries were centralized in the same area 14miles away from warehouse but less distance to where i live. also finished an hour early. 
*

3) What region are you working in?*
san antonio warehouse is located SW of SA

attached is what monday looked like.


----------

